# Physical requirements of EMT-B



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello!My name is Svet. I have academic certificate of 2 years in nursing college from 3 years age. i am not a EMT nor am i a student. But i am interested in this profession and curently thinking about gonig for EMT-B training. i don't have a quiestions about theoretical part of the course. but what can i expect from practical training. Does it include a physical training or do they expext you to be phisicaly ready and just concentrate on technical part?Thank you.


----------



## marineman (Jan 11, 2009)

Unless you're part of a fire program I've never heard of physical training as part of class but it's a good idea to take care of that yourself if you want your back to hold up.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 12, 2009)

As long as you can fit into a uniform, lift, and fit in a rig, and able to do your job, I don't think they care


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> As long as you can fit into a uniform, lift, and fit in a rig, and able to do your job, I don't think they care



I most certainly will fit, not a problem. But im a lil concerned, read a book Emergency training, 10th edition. do they seriously expect u to lift 125 pounds right of. I weight 128, am i in trouble?:unsure:


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson, I'm 110, and, no, I'm not expected to lift 125, I'm expected to lift 140.  If your worried, hit the gym, with a trainer, and start strength training.

Oh, and some EMT programs DO have physical training components.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> I most certainly will fit, not a problem. But im a lil concerned, read a book Emergency training, 10th edition. do they seriously expect u to lift 125 pounds right of. I weight 128, am i in trouble?:unsure:



Not at all, as of this morning I weighed 111 lbs. I regularly lift, with assistance of an equally small partner, people who are easily double my weight. Hit the weight room!


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Crimson, I'm 110, and, no, I'm not expected to lift 125, I'm expected to lift 140.  If your worried, hit the gym, with a trainer, and start strength training.



I am serious:exclersonal advice? how many month in anvance to start?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 12, 2009)

I started 2 months before my class started.  But, you need to get with a trainer, do it right....  I would have started sooner, but that was how much lead time I had.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> I started 2 months before my class started.  But, you need to get with a trainer, do it right....  I would have started sooner, but that was how much lead time I had.



But would EMT instructors test your physical strenght prior to course?:unsure:I was kinda hoping to work on that during the course.


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> But would test your physical strenght prior to course?:unsure:



I wouldn't be overly concerned about getting into great shape prior to class. Yes, hitting the gym now and lifting weights is an excellent idea. However, most of the heavy lifting comes with your first job in EMS, not in the class. 
I was expected to lift other students in a pram, stair chair, backboard, etc. However, the heaviest person I probably had to lift (people in class were in relatively good shape) was about 170, and I usually had a fairly strong person lifting on the other side. In clinicals and ride alongs, we were specifically forbidden from lifting. Period. Keep in mind other EMT programs may be different and may expect more or less of you.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> But would EMT instructors test your physical strenght prior to course?:unsure:I was kinda hoping to work on that during the course.



Depends on the course.  You haven't yet told us where you are.  That might matter.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I wouldn't be overly concerned about getting into great shape prior to class. Yes, hitting the gym now and lifting weights is an excellent idea. However, most of the heavy lifting comes with your first job in EMS, not in the class.
> I was expected to lift other students in a pram, stair chair, backboard, etc. However, the heaviest person I probably had to lift (people in class were in relatively good shape) was about 170, and I usually had a fairly strong person lifting on the other side. In clinicals and ride alongs, we were specifically forbidden from lifting. Period. Keep in mind other EMT programs may be different and may expect more or less of you.



Oh-oh, i was greatly confused and misinformed before i read your post. U see: when i had hospital practise during study in medical college, nurses and doctors would make us move pts all the time, even freshly dead. Althought it was in another country and some years ago...


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Depends on the course.  You haven't yet told us where you are.  That might matter.



georgia, Newton county


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm not familiar with any programs in that area, so, can't tell you if they test you first, or in class, or not.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I wouldn't be overly concerned about getting into great shape prior to class. Yes, hitting the gym now and lifting weights is an excellent idea. However, most of the heavy lifting comes with your first job in EMS, not in the class.
> I was expected to lift other students in a pram, stair chair, backboard, etc. However, the heaviest person I probably had to lift (people in class were in relatively good shape) was about 170, and I usually had a fairly strong person lifting on the other side. In clinicals and ride alongs, we were specifically forbidden from lifting. Period. Keep in mind other EMT programs may be different and may expect more or less of you.



Thank you! Thats pretty much what i wanted to know.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 12, 2009)

Didn't have anything for EMR/EMT-B...but for EMT/EMT-I, we are required to lift 250 lbs with a partner and carry it up and down 2 flghts of stairs. Just remember: the wall is there specifically so you could lean on it...lol.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Didn't have anything for EMR/EMT-B...but for EMT/EMT-I, we are required to lift 250 lbs with a partner and carry it up and down 2 flghts of stairs. Just remember: the wall is there specifically so you could lean on it...lol.



h34rardon me, if my quiestion is naive or inappropriate, but wouldn't they have different weight lifting technics or regulations, depending if you are famale or male. just asking...:unsure:


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> h34rardon me, if my quiestion is naive or inappropriate, but wouldn't they have different weight lifting technics or regulations, depending if you are famale or male. just asking...:unsure:



Never heard of anything like that. I personally don't think it makes much sense to have different requirements for genders. You either can lift your patient, or you can't. I think anyone going into EMS should be expected to be able to lift a reasonably-sized adult with a partner.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 12, 2009)

They key is to learn to lift properly with your legs.  You aren't expected to curl somebody.  I got some practice during clinical's with lifting patients, it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Lifting them in/out of ambulance with them on stretcher.


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 12, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> They key is to learn to lift properly with your legs.  You aren't expected to curl somebody.



Yeah, there are also lots of ways to "cheat." Lean on the wall to keep your balance (balance seems to be the main issue for people), as I mentioned before, "hook" the stretcher onto your belt, rest it against your thighs or pelvis rather than trying to hold it up with just your arms, and start by going backwards up the stairs if you are the weaker person in your crew, since it's usually the toughest part of it.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Yeah, there are also lots of ways to "cheat." Lean on the wall to keep your balance (balance seems to be the main issue for people), as I mentioned before, "hook" the stretcher onto your belt, rest it against your thighs or pelvis rather than trying to hold it up with just your arms, and start by going backwards up the stairs if you are the weaker person in your crew, since it's usually the toughest part of it.



Sounds reasonable enougth. probably i am just overanalizing too much. So as long as you have reliable partner, you're ok. But how often EMT expexted to use  the emergency one-rescuer moves, if at all. Or is it FF spesific part?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> h34rardon me, if my quiestion is naive or inappropriate, but wouldn't they have different weight lifting technics or regulations, depending if you are famale or male. just asking...:unsure:



Ah, yes, starting next work I work with another female, since we're both female, and therefore we don't have to lift as much as the men, when we get a 300 lb pt, what, we're gonna tell them, "I'm sorry sir, you can't go to the hospital today, we're not required to lift you because we're women?"   Nope, doesn't work that way.

Male/female, Buck 10/buck 90, Slight/built/ripped; it doesn't matter, we ALL have to be able to lift the patient.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> Hello!My name is Svet. I have academic certificate of 2 years in nursing college from 3 years age. i am not a EMT nor am i a student. But i am interested in this profession and curently thinking about gonig for EMT-B training. i don't have a quiestions about theoretical part of the course. but what can i expect from practical training. Does it include a physical training or do they expext you to be phisicaly ready and just concentrate on technical part?Thank you.



Your an RN with a ADN? You want to be an EMT-B? Go with ER nurse or Critical care transport. Or, if you really really want to, go to Paramedic school.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jan 12, 2009)

lol have you seen some of the EMT's and Medics out there? I work on cardio constantly because if you have a bad situation like having to perform manual CPR for 45 minutes you need ever ounce of energy you can get.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 12, 2009)

> Pardon me, if my quiestion is naive or inappropriate, but wouldn't they have different weight lifting technics or regulations, depending if you are famale or male. just asking...



Why? Equal means equal.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2009)

Crimson Ghost said:


> h34rardon me, if my quiestion is naive or inappropriate, but wouldn't they have different weight lifting technics or regulations, depending if you are famale or male. just asking...:unsure:



Why? Your patient isn't all of a sudden going to lose weight just because there's a female or two on the crew.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 12, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Didn't have anything for EMR/EMT-B...but for EMT/EMT-I, we are required to lift 250 lbs with a partner and carry it up and down 2 flghts of stairs. Just remember: the wall is there specifically so you could lean on it...lol.


The last time I was in the gym I was lifting at one machine 200lbs so lifting 250lbs with a partner wouldn't be much of a problem.  As for different standards for male and female personnel should not happen.  The same standards should apply for both.  I noticed in a post here hints to sort of cheat by using the wall another is find yourself the strongest classmate to partner up with.  I would probably partner up with the smallest class member because EMS is all about team work where members of the team compensate for each other so that the pt will get the best care possible.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Your an RN with a ADN? You want to be an EMT-B? Go with ER nurse or Critical care transport. Or, if you really really want to, go to Paramedic school.



Not exactly. I got academic sertificate of credit. I quit year before graduation to move to USA. i've went to pretty good med colege in Russia, but it's been 3 years ago and nobodys gonna look at it. i've done different jobs, but nothings kinda stuck. I'm thinking of going back into a medical field and EMT-B got shortest course plus i wanna be realistic and try myself, before i go and spend another year or 2 for EMT-I.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

mikeylikesit said:


> lol have you seen some of the EMT's and Medics out there? I work on cardio constantly because if you have a bad situation like having to perform manual CPR for 45 minutes you need ever ounce of energy you can get.



Lol back at u. if i wanna find somedy to talk me out of it, i'd pick up the phone and call my mama. i'm here for advice, not more not less.h34r:
And yes i did see EMTs outthere, but everybody got equal rights for education and training...


----------



## Sasha (Jan 12, 2009)

No. Equal as in equal standards for both. Your question was offensive and sexist.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No. Equal as in equal standards for both. Your question was offensive and sexist.



I thought some might take it that way, but i am not gonna appologize TWISE. read my post again, i thought i made it clear...h34r:


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> The last time I was in the gym I was lifting at one machine 200lbs so lifting 250lbs with a partner wouldn't be much of a problem.  As for different standards for male and female personnel should not happen.  The same standards should apply for both.  I noticed in a post here hints to sort of cheat by using the wall another is find yourself the strongest classmate to partner up with.  I would probably partner up with the smallest class member because EMS is all about team work where members of the team compensate for each other so that the pt will get the best care possible.



I've got so much to learn...


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes like others have said we technically expect equal out of everyone regardless of sex. That doesn't mean that I won't grab the cot an extra time when I'm on with a female it just means that they should be able to lift their share. As for lifting techniques I'm pretty tall (6'4) and I find it best to find a shorter partner and I always take the down end when going up/down stairs.

Because the partner at the top is short they naturally hold their end slightly lower and because I'm tall I naturally hold my end slightly higher keeping the patient closer to level without straining. If a shorter partner would take the down end they would have to hold the cot over their head to keep the patient level. At the same time I would be bent very far over trying to keep my end low, placing me in an awkward position that leads to many back injuries again trying to keep the patient level. 

So far in the field I've only had one partner (yes it happened to be a female) that couldn't lift her share but in our area FD is automatically dispatched on most calls and available for a lift assist on anything they're not dispatched for. Don't be shy about calling them if either you or your partner are unable to safely lift a patient as no patient is worth your career (read back).


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 13, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> The last time I was in the gym I was lifting at one machine 200lbs so lifting 250lbs with a partner wouldn't be much of a problem.



It's not the lifting that's hard, it's the carrying it up and down the stairs part...just walking on a flat surface with the stretcher off the ground isn't hard - but it's also unrealistic.


----------



## Crimson Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

marineman said:


> Yes like others have said we technically expect equal out of everyone regardless of sex. That doesn't mean that I won't grab the cot an extra time when I'm on with a female it just means that they should be able to lift their share. As for lifting techniques I'm pretty tall (6'4) and I find it best to find a shorter partner and I always take the down end when going up/down stairs.
> 
> Because the partner at the top is short they naturally hold their end slightly lower and because I'm tall I naturally hold my end slightly higher keeping the patient closer to level without straining. If a shorter partner would take the down end they would have to hold the cot over their head to keep the patient level. At the same time I would be bent very far over trying to keep my end low, placing me in an awkward position that leads to many back injuries again trying to keep the patient level.
> 
> So far in the field I've only had one partner (yes it happened to be a female) that couldn't lift her share but in our area FD is automatically dispatched on most calls and available for a lift assist on anything they're not dispatched for. Don't be shy about calling them if either you or your partner are unable to safely lift a patient as no patient is worth your career (read back).




Yes, i've witnesses that scenario not long ago(the one with FD on call). guess it depend on a area (was a small town).
but anyway do they actualy teach you body mechanics or ergonomics (i had 44 hours 0f ergonomics in nursing) or they kinda say: you'll see, when you get there. proper body positioning and all...


----------

